# My 90gal reef build



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

In the process of gathering equipment at the moment.
The tanks will be here in about 10 days.
90g DT 48"x18"24"
55g Sump 48"13"18"

I may add my 29 on to the system as a grow out or secondary DT but haven't decided for sure yet

Equipment will be:
Octopus Extreme 200 Skimmer
PM12 Mag Drive Return Pump
2 400w Ice Cap Ballasts and Pendents
Vortech Mp40w
1000gph double overflow

Im going to keep mostly SPS and LPS, I hope to get a calc reactor at a later time but until then...

Comments, ideas, suggestions?
I would love to have some input from people running like systems and/or equipment.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

nice size set-up...u could use the 29gal as a refugium.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

that is a good idea i just dont know if i will have space for it


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

the new tank is here*w3, wish i had a camera so i could share, but until then i need someone to help me get it out of the truck


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

Georgia is kind of far for me to drive.. ):


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

haha its only like what 15 hours


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

Yeeeeeeh...*r2


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

Congratulations..are you going to set up a "journal" post and keep us updated on the progress when you are setting it up or just let us picture it in our minds...

I am SO envious! LOL

No I am happy for you of course. Keep us updated on the progress, hope you find some strong help soon to get it unloaded.

Rose


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

well the tank is in side now, man it sure does look huge sitting next to my 42" tv, i looks off balance i may move it to the center of the wall in front of my bed and put the tv in the corner, hahah priorities!!! tank vs tv....who will win


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

sorry guys but this is going to have to be a no picture thread for a while.

Progress the tanks is currently in place and is being filled as i type this.
i am now officially out of salt so that's always good


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

ics:

Sorry Phil, you cant tease us with a thread like this and not have pics! It just aint right!

Sounds like a great project you have going. Will be looking forward to updates! Oh and Get a Camera soon!!!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*



Imaexpat2 said:


> ics:
> 
> Sorry Phil, you cant tease us with a thread like this and not have pics! It just aint right!
> 
> Sounds like a great project you have going. Will be looking forward to updates! Oh and Get a Camera soon!!!


i use my dad's camera but he took it to Canada with him....so yea, i may look in to getting one though, mine broke the other day


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

This picture was taken about 20 mins after putting the sand in, the tank is now crystal clear.*w3

Yes i will get more picks up later, now that it is clear.

I am ready to move things over but sadly the tank isn't.*n1
Still need to get some more sand, 60lbs only gave me about a 1.5" SB and I am looking for for a 2-2.5.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

FINALLY! Pictures! lol 

I think the tank wins over the TV 

Great poster btw!


----------



## thebigC12 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

haha yeah im lovin that poster above the tank *w3


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

yes tv may be new but it lost the battle against the tank

haha i may just move the poster to beside the tank, definitely not taking it down


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

just started moving things over today, i am only moving fish and rock though since i dont have my new lights yet, so until then the 29gal will act as a frag tank


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

its gonna be sweet im excited to see what you do with it phil.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

We need more pics Phil.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*



susankat said:


> We need more pics Phil.


i will get some up when i get off work


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

Can't wait to see more on this build. Since you are close let me know if you start wanting to trade frags. Also know alot of good people in you area to buy and trade with.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

*waits impatiently for pictures!*


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*



Mermaid said:


> *waits impatiently for pictures!*


they will be up soon hopefully sometime today, tank got put on the back burner for a second while i take advantage of this cash for clunkers deal


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

well i get to tease some more now
i redecorated the other day by adding about 100lb of base rock to the tank
fish are absolutely loving it, so am i!
once i find a camera i will get yall some pictures but until then let the waiting begin haha


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

that is a big step up in tank volume,.lol... post some pictures and updates, looking great.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

I can't wait to see more pics! for me a tank always wins over a TV because in a tank there's always a good show to watch


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*



BlueSaphire said:


> I can't wait to see more pics! for me a tank always wins over a TV because in a tank there's always a good show to watch


absolutely i actually can use my tv for lunar lighting as it isnt enough to keep them up like normal light but enough for me to see


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

lol phil. the fishes watch discovery channel. or even worse!!! the outdoor channel! watching their comrades get hooked time after time by big gaudy crank baits! haha.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*



eagleANTH said:


> lol phil. the fishes watch discovery channel. or even worse!!! the outdoor channel! watching their comrades get hooked time after time by big gaudy crank baits! haha.



haha right now they just watch a lot of south park and the movies i find on netflix, but they do get to catch a sunrise every once in a while when i leave the door open*pc


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

well a sunrise is a beautiful thing to see... id take a nice mountain area sunrise over southpark any day.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

So it has only been way too long since i have been on here but i finally have the ability to take pictures.

notice the difference in the light from left to right....cant afford to get full light yet so all coral is on the left side for now


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

long time no talk bud... excellent photo, cant wait to see the base rock covered in purple  im almost done with my 75s cycle... right now its just sand and a piece of rock but ive got to move over the rock from the smaller tank once the cycle is done... I dont want to recure rock. I still have to hook the camera up to the pc to show you guys the final stained and completed stand and the tanks plumbing and sump and all that jazz, i really outdid myself on the new tank... I got a skimmer rated for 300g, 2x 850gph hydor koralias, a maxijet 900 with the mod, a 30g sump, 90lbs of rock, 6x t5s, my own diy LED light bar, quietone 5000.... i have alot left to do as far as dismantling the 55 and moving stuff over piece by piece but atleast the cycle should be done in the next week, its a bit faster with some rock from an existing tank and a wringed out piece of filter media to get the thing kicked off...

again phil amazing pic, keep postin! look forward to seeing some more shots.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

Looking good Phil. Do you plan to drill your rocks to make it easy to peg the corals?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*



MediaHound said:


> Looking good Phil. Do you plan to drill your rocks to make it easy to peg the corals?


No i dont plan on doing anything like that anytime soon.

TANK UPDATE:
Tank got thrown on back burner for awhile there. My negligence lost me about 60% of my zoa's. :'(
Just recently cleaned my big powerhead now my clowns like to swim into it and get shot across the tank.
I just discovered the other day that my dkh was super low(5), I began doseing and somehow over shot it and now it is through the roof (17!!!!)
BUT on a good note no one lost there life, my chalice is getting really great growth and i now have Nuclear Green Zoa's spreading on my rock.


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

sorry to hear about the zoas but nice to see your back.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*



eagleANTH said:


> sorry to hear about the zoas but nice to see your back.


Glad to be back


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

Thought it was about time to give some more shots of the tank, i will take some more tonight, the coral line is really starting to spread now


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: phil_pl's new tank build*

So i lost this thread for the longest time! I think its about time for an update. The tank has gone to hell and back with me since the last update! I believe i found the culpret a few days ago, my heater has been unplugged for idk how long. kinda makes sense when the crash was in the colder months right after i moved out and had to leave the tank. but since then we have made a full recovery. I had to do a little creative thinking the other day when I had a light fixture die on me. Guess its time to upgrade!!! Seems like we are always just looking for a reason to upgrade.

Here is the new aquascape since the fixture went out. I had to move everything to one side. but now i really like the look so i can see another 40+ lbs of LR in my future 
Sorry about the picture quality. iPhones don't make good cameras when it comes to aquariums with bright lights.


I also added an entire new clean up crew. i noticed that since i moved my cleaning crew seemed to slowly disappear. so no i have nice peppermint shrimp and astraia snails all over the place. i want to get a lot more blue legged hermits but i dont have many empty shells for them to use and i cant seem to find where to buy them anywhere around here.


----------

